# Scraped my car :( how easy will this be to DIY?



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've only had my car for a couple of months and I've just this morning scraped it on a wall .

Just wondered how easy this would be to do a DIY job with rattle cans:



















Would it be doable, and look decent? Or would I be better off just taking it straight to a bodyshop?

Cheers!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

By the time you've bought all the stuff to do it you'd probably be near to about half the price of a Smart repair - and as that damage is ideal for a Smart repair then rather than taking it to a bodyshop my advice would be to seek out a reputable Smart repairer.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've heard bad things about smart repairs though, and the only ones I've seen have been awful!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ouch , I know that pain !!

I had to get a smart repair done on my CLK (when I had it) because I tried to do it myself and went a little bit too far :lol::wall: ,

Anyway I had nothing but praise for the guy who done it , And it was on a silver car .

Take stock from that scrape you had could have been a lot lot worse , And I think is well in the realms of a smart repair , But get a company with recommendations 

Or alternatively , buy the stuff try it yourself , If you mess it up then you have little choice with the next steps you have to take , Whatever you do your always going to see that scrape there , Even when it's not


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've just had a thought... KDS! I'm suspicious of leaving my car with anyone, but I'd trust KDS. Gonna email them for a rough quote.

I'm still not convinced about smart repairs lol! My cars got a little one on the tailgate that looks bad. The guy I bought it from was surprised I was it, but I went around it with a torch and looked at everything lol!

Might give it a go myself, nothing to lose I suppose lol!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

tangledmonkey said:


> I've heard bad things about smart repairs though, and the only ones I've seen have been awful!


:lol: :lol: :lol: .....
.... sorry but comments like '_the only ones I've seen have been awful!_' always make me laugh.
Have you ever considered how many you've never noticed because the good ones don't show up 

I can't quite believe that you can knock a whole trade but expect to do better than the professionals within that trade if you've no previous experience of repairing yourself.

And knocking an industry that is ideally suited to giving you advice on a how to DIY wasn't exactly tactful.

Also keep in mind that you can have something to loose if you try DIY. If you mess it up when you go to get it repaired properly before the new prep and repair can be undertaken all that you've done will have to be removed which may also substantially increase the area requiring repair - all of which will add time and cost.

Anyway good luck.


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

squiggs said:


> And knocking an industry that is ideally suited to giving you advice on a how to DIY wasn't exactly tactful.


Agreed, working in the SMART repair industry I see my fair share of bodge jobs from people calling themselves professionals. But that is no reason to slag of the whole industry.

If people just got references instead of going for the cheapest option available there would be more satisfied clients and fewer complaints. (Applies to all trades!)


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay fair enough theres probably been ones that I've seen that are good and dont show up, but all of the ones I've seen on friends cars, I've not been impressed with. That's from what I've seen, obviously I haven't seen as many as someone who's in the industry.

I'm not slagging off the whole industry, just the ones that I've seen that have been bad.

Appologies for offending anyone if I did, not intended


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Personally, if I was going to try to fix that, I would think a touch up pen would offer greater control and accuracy.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Personally, if I was going to try to fix that, I would think a touch up pen would offer greater control and accuracy.


And look ****e!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if you do decide to go diy...id say spray the bumper corner and try a carefull touch in on the wong edge

should be diyable ..and if you decide to use a smart repairer make sure theyre good as theres alot of bandits about too

edit..are you sure thats not alot of paint transfer that might clean off ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you've little or no knowledge in repairs/spraying, I'd leave it to the professionals. Having ago yourself thinking I can't make it look any worse, will most likely end up looking worse, and you thinking why didn't I just get it done properly. 

Yes it most likely would be in ideal repair for a smart repair. But the fact that you say there's no such thing, will only end up rubbing people up the way on here, as its seems to be coming a trend on here lately with alot of people slatting smart repairs. I'm sure this wasn't you intention, as I'm sure you would feel the same if someone was slagging of a trade that you work in. We're only trying to help you with advice to the question you've asked. :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks familiar:

http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum...utting-pads-menzerna-fg400-perfect-combo.html


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Wheelzntoys said:


> Looks familiar:
> 
> http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum...utting-pads-menzerna-fg400-perfect-combo.html


That was an impressive bit of work


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

tangledmonkey said:


> I've just had a thought... KDS! I'm suspicious of leaving my car with anyone, but I'd trust KDS. Gonna email them for a rough quote.
> 
> I'm still not convinced about smart repairs lol! My cars got a little one on the tailgate that looks bad. The guy I bought it from was surprised I was it, but I went around it with a torch and looked at everything lol!
> 
> Might give it a go myself, nothing to lose I suppose lol!


Don't email them buddy....just take the car in....they will definitely need to see it to give you a price....but as you say great place and quality work!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Have a go yourself you never know, I did a friends front bumper after he hit a pebble dashed wall







Rattle can spray







Only sprayed half the bumper can you see the blend line?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

President Swirl said:


> Personally, if I was going to try to fix that, I would think a touch up pen would offer greater control and accuracy.


 :lol::lol::lol:

Another option could be - to get a mouthful of blueberries, chew them up and then spit them towards the bodywork in the hope some of it sticks.

N.B
If you're going to repair a red car using the above method please change the tinting product from blueberries to pomegranate.
Foot note
Bananas cannot be used as a yellow tint :thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> are you sure thats not alot of paint transfer that might clean off ?


Nope, there was no paint on this wall . I now see why people say Honda paint is thin lol!



Andyb0127 said:


> If you've little or no knowledge in repairs/spraying, I'd leave it to the professionals. Having ago yourself thinking I can't make it look any worse, will most likely end up looking worse, and you thinking why didn't I just get it done properly.
> 
> Yes it most likely would be in ideal repair for a smart repair. But the fact that you say there's no such thing, will only end up rubbing people up the way on here, as its seems to be coming a trend on here lately with alot of people slatting smart repairs. I'm sure this wasn't you intention, as I'm sure you would feel the same if someone was slagging of a trade that you work in. We're only trying to help you with advice to the question you've asked. :thumb:


I didn't say there's no such thing, I merely said the examples I've seen have been poor. And there are a lot of cowboys out there providing such services. I'm sure there's plenty of skilled techs out there.



-Simon- said:


> Don't email them buddy....just take the car in....they will definitely need to see it to give you a price....but as you say great place and quality work!


Cheers Simon, should I call in advance or can you just roll up? Never been to KDS before, but seen loads of Kelly's work on here so would be good to meet him if he's about


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Humble apologies that my opinion cuts no ice with the Picasso's of the car world.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

kempe said:


> Have a go yourself you never know, I did a friends front bumper after he hit a pebble dashed wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hats off to you because that is a good, if not very good, DIY rattle can job :thumb:
I don't wish to p1$$ on your parade - however, from a professionals point of view it does have a few issues.
This is after all the DW forum where many of us seek perfection and can spot anything less


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Hats off to you because that is a good, if not very good, DIY rattle can job :thumb:
> I don't wish to p1$$ on your parade - however, from a professionals point of view it does have a few issues.
> This is after all the DW forum where many of us seek perfection and can spot anything less


Go for it whats up :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

kempe said:


> Go for it whats up :thumb:


Pics 1, 2 & 3. Left hand side of repair. Tear back on the primer. It doesn't show in any of the final pics and if having been painted and lacquered it didn't show up from other angles as sure as eggs are eggs it will show through as the repair ages
Pic 1. Right hand side half way down. There's a lighter patch which looks like you've sanded through to the plastic. This patch is still showing through in pics 5 & 6
Pic 5. Just to left of the lighter patch (mentioned above) there is a faint wobbly horizontal defect. This can be referenced back to pic 1 where things don't seem to be as smoothed as they could be. It doesn't sow in pic 6 but it'll still be there.

There is no doubt you've done a good job .... what's let you down is your sanding without priming again and/or the primer you used.
I'm not a good teacher and very bad at explaining these things.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tangledmonkey said:


> I've only had my car for a couple of months and I've just this morning scraped it on a wall .
> 
> Just wondered how easy this would be to do a DIY job with rattle cans:
> 
> ...


Perhaps it is the way the pics have come out, have you tried polishing it yet?
As at present that looks very minor and can be polished even by hand.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Pics 1, 2 & 3. Left hand side of repair. Tear back on the primer. It doesn't show in any of the final pics and if having been painted and lacquered it didn't show up from other angles as sure as eggs are eggs it will show through as the repair ages
> Pic 1. Right hand side half way down. There's a lighter patch which looks like you've sanded through to the plastic. This patch is still showing through in pics 5 & 6
> Pic 5. Just to left of the lighter patch (mentioned above) there is a faint wobbly horizontal defect. This can be referenced back to pic 1 where things don't seem to be as smoothed as they could be. It doesn't sow in pic 6 but it'll still be there.
> 
> ...


No your right alot of it was down to time I would have rather had the bumper off the car and done it that way but I had around 5 hours to do the work before his other half saw it :lol: Also a bit out of practice I trained at lovels body repair years ago.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Perhaps it is the way the pics have come out, have you tried polishing it yet?
> As at present that looks very minor and can be polished even by hand.


Couldnt hurt to give it a try


----------



## Minh (Jul 17, 2011)

TangledMonkey, Have a go at polishing it out mate. You're not going to make the situation worst than it already is. You'll learn loads by experimenting. At the end of the day, if you are unable to repair it yourself, you'll still be able to take it to a bodyshop and have them do the repair


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm gonna do. It's definitely won't polish out though, it's through to the metal on the quarter panel and down to plastic on the bumper :-(. 

Text only explanation to how I did it is that the cars so shiny I could see where the wall stopped and the car started lol


----------

